# 2014 Sub-9 Death March - Tandem Team Entry!



## tjuillerat (Nov 9, 2012)

Registration for the 2014 Sub-9 Death March is open! Grab a partner and start your planning now!

When: Saturday, March 8, 2014
Where: Midwest Trail Ride Horseman's Camp and Outpost ~ Norman, IN

Death March

All participants get access to free primitive on-site tent camping at the Midwest Trail Ride Horseman's Camp, changing rooms and showers (weather permitting) for after the ride, "rolling" sag support with food, water and some mechanical assistance, FREE commemorative event t-shirt (available in Men/Women/Youth sizes), a hot, catered meal from Midwest Trail Ride (chicken dinner or veggie lasagna and salad bar included), one-day Hoosier National Forest pass for each team member and more!

NEW! ~ Parent/Youth Registration
$85 per team Online OR Onsite Registration
* Youth must be 15 years of age or under. *

Early Bird Registration (Jan 1 - Jan 31)
$60 per person

General Registration (Feb 1 - March 5)
$70 per person 

Onsite Registration
$80 per person

Open to 350 teams. Online registration closes at NOON (est) on Wednesday, March 5.


----------

